# How to login into a new FreeBSD



## rikotech (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello,

I just installed freeBSD FreeBSD in an *O*racle VB Virtual box*.* After I installed the OS, a pop-up appeared on the screen and congratulated me. Then the same boot menu appeared again and after the count down the installation started again.

My question is: How to log-in so I can use the OS actually? Why does the installation start over and over again, considering I already installed the freeBSD. FreeBSD?

I am absolutely new in this OS and every help would be much appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Nulani (Jul 4, 2014)

Remove the CD. It isn't automatically ejected.


----------



## rikotech (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes it works. I unmounted the virtual DVD and I've got what I need now.

Thank you very much.


----------

